# War of 1812:  Been There, Won That



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Watched a humorous documentary on the War of 1812.  I've read a lot about it in the past but I've learned quite a bit from it.  It shows both sides, well all 4 sides.




> On the bicentennial of the War of 1812 the CBC presents a two hour documentary special, *The War of 1812:  Been There, Won That* – a modern look at  a 200 year old war hosted by one of Canada’s most accomplished and funniest actors, Peter Keleghan.
> We’ll explore the myths and mysteries, mayhem and marvels of this “forgotten” war.  We’ll follow the twists and turns of this strange conflict, its rogues and rascals, heroes and martyrs and uncover stories of humour and horror, heroism and hubris. And we’ll meet colourful characters – from corporate lawyers to debutantes to Ursuline nuns -- who 200 years later still remember and celebrate the war in unexpected ways.
> Finally, we’ll set the record straight on the burning question that still divides us from our former enemies (now our best pals and good neighbours) to the south: Who really did win the war of 1812?
> This war has been called a lot of names - a strange war, a senseless war, even a silly war.  But it changed the course of our history and helped create Canada.  If we had lost, we would probably all be Americans. It is an epic conflict that determined the fate of a continent and the tragic destiny of its first peoples.
> ...


 
Here's the docu online, not sure if it'll play outside of Canada.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/Doc+Zone/War+of+1812/ID/2286963963/


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 18, 2012)

I was an uber nerd this week.  I got to stand on the deck of the Flagship Niagara while they were taking down the sails and getting her ready for winter.  Spent 3 hours there with a docent and the all volunteer crew.  They do this all by hand just like they would have done in 1812.  It was an amazing process to watch.  I think I learned everything there is to learn about the ships and the Battle of Lake Erie!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2012)

That would be really cool.  I've seen a few old tall ships the last time I was in Halifax, wouldn't want to be in the Navy now; let alone 200 years ago.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 18, 2012)

The below decks was off the hook(no pun) The main crew compartment with all the hammocks in place would have been miserable living quarters. Today they only have about 20-30 at a time and its cramped. As you know G, I posted my pics on Facebook. For some reason I cant get them to load here. But you saw the cooking stove? They use it everyday and they have had chefs come on board for a cooking competition using only that stove and implements available during the era.
They have a display in the landside museum showing what happened when a cannon ball ripped through the side of a ship and bounced around awhile. NOT pretty.


ETA technically the Niagara is not a ship but a schooner because it only has two masts.  A ship has to have 3 or more.  I DID pay attention to Kevin the docent!  ;)


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> I was an uber nerd this week. I got to stand on the deck of the Flagship Niagara while they were taking down the sails and getting her ready for winter. Spent 3 hours there with a docent and the all volunteer crew. They do this all by hand just like they would have done in 1812. It was an amazing process to watch. I think I learned everything there is to learn about the ships and the Battle of Lake Erie!


 
So how did taking a tour of the Viagra plant work for you?  You are a weird chick...


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 19, 2012)

x SF med said:


> So how did taking a tour of the Viagra plant work for you? You are a weird chick...


LOL put your big glasses on!  NIAGARA.  :nerd:


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2012)

Just think, if you had lost then you'd be able to buy/own decent firearms.....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Just think, if you had lost then you'd be able to buy/own decent firearms.....


 
But we WON... ;)  We used to be able to buy/own decent firearms, still can but with restrictions.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> But we WON... ;) We used to be able to buy/own decent firearms, still can but with restrictions.


 
wait until the Quebequois and socialists really take over....  no more guns for you....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

x SF med said:


> wait until the Quebequois and socialists really take over.... no more guns for you....


 
I'll be finalizing my defensive positions some where up in the North when that happens and they'll have more than guns to worry about. ;)


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I'll be finalizing my defensive positions some where up in the North when that happens and they'll have more than guns to worry about. ;)


 

um, because you'll have eaten beer, bacon, beans and eggs at the same meal for three weeks running? Isn't that against the Hague and Geneva Conventions?:sick:  oh, it's against Emily Post and plain good table manners too....  ya canukistanian bastige.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

x SF med said:


> um, because you'll have eaten beer, bacon, beans and eggs at the same meal for three weeks running? Isn't that against the Hague and Geneva Conventions?:sick: oh, it's against Emily Post and plain good table manners too.... ya canukistanian bastige.


 
If the commie frenchies get in power, they'll do way worse; think of all that poutine and maple syrup.  The horror, the horror!!!


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 19, 2012)

We just got accredited a battle honor for the War of 1812. Now for the next two years we get to wear a silly pin on our dress uniform for a battle that happened two hundred years ago.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

ProPatria said:


> We just got accredited a battle honor for the War of 1812. Now for the next two years we get to wear a silly pin on our dress uniform for a battle that happened two hundred years ago.


 
I was reading about that.  Just another pin to throw in a box and forget about later.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 19, 2012)

you got'er

Oh and the battle honor is called ' The Battle of Detroit'...pretty bad ass


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Watched a humorous documentary on the War of 1812. I've read a lot about it in the past but I've learned quite a bit from it. It shows both sides, well all 4 sides.
> 
> Here's the docu online, not sure if it'll play outside of Canada.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/Doc Zone/War of 1812/ID/2286963963/



"This content is currently unavailable"... 

It's a war I know very little about. I'd like to change that.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

pardus said:


> "This content is currently unavailable"...
> 
> It's a war I know very little about. I'd like to change that.


 
The CBC had problems with there streaming service yesterday.  Try this link.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/Doc+Zone/War+of+1812/ID/2286963963/


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> The CBC had problems with there streaming service yesterday.  Try this link.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/Doc+Zone/War+of+1812/ID/2286963963/



Nope. Well hopefully it'll work again in a day or two.
Thanks.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm out for the night but I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I'm out for the night but I'll see what I can find for you.



Thanks mate.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2012)

ProPatria said:


> you got'er
> 
> Oh and the battle honor is called ' The Battle of Detroit'...pretty bad ass


Meh,
I could go there tomorrow and get a Battle of Detroit award.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2012)

pardus Try this one. Below the vid player, there's a choice to watch the preview or full episode. Stupid public broadcasters and shitty streaming service.

http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/episode/the-war-of-1812-been-there-won-that.html#


Here's some pretty good sites I found if you're willing to read... ;)

http://www.eighteentwelve.ca/

http://www.archives.gov.on.ca/english/on-line-exhibits/1812/index.aspx

http://www.warof1812.ca/


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2012)

Still no luck with those links. Has the internet frozen up there already?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2012)

pardus said:


> Still no luck with those links. Has the internet frozen up there already?


 
Hell has frozen over actually. ;)


----------



## Jettie (Nov 9, 2012)

pardus said:


> Thanks mate.


The Legion Magazine posted a few articles on the War of 1812; a good read, IMO. Please view this link and then search for War of 1812 for more info. I learned alot. My fav line of this war is from Thomas Jefferson: (I paraphrase) capturing Canada is simply a matter of marching.

http://www.legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2012/05/1812-journal-80-93-then-now/

Oh, one other:
http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/articles/war-of-1812


----------



## Jettie (Nov 14, 2012)

Found a pbs vid...

http://video.pbs.org/video/2089393539/


----------

